# Getting close...



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Here's what I found today..... only this one.... I am fairly sure it is a thick stalked false morel. If anyone thinks differently, please let me know. It's still where I found it. 










Good luck out there....
Cowalski


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not mushroom expert, but it sure looks like a False Morel to me...I normally don't even bother cutting those ones lengthwise to double check, I just don't pick them.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

CoWalSki said:


> Here's what I found today..... only this one.... I am fairly sure it is a thick stalked false morel. If anyone thinks differently, please let me know. It's still where I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there is a Mushroom BOMB, when your pickin buddies are not looking toss it at them and it will explode when it connects lol
The Beefer-Beefsteak-False Morel yes!

BD


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Yep Beefsteak.......I practice my golf swing on them with my walking stick......FORE


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Guess I'll have to take my 1 iron along next time.....:lol:


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Went looking today and I found the exact same kind.
Nothing else though 
It must still be too early.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually found those (beefsteaks) and verpas (fuzzy stem and cap attached at the top) in the woods this weekend along with some morels.


----------

